# Quick Glazed Salmon



## disco (May 17, 2018)

We don't get a lot of decent salmon here in the Canadian Rockies. One thing that is available in the frozen section are small pieces of wild Sockeye salmon. She Who Must Be Obeyed and I were working in the yard and orders were given for salmon for dinner. I was too busy (read lazy) to do anything fancy so I made a simple glaze of 15 ml (1 tablespoon) each of teriyaki sauce, Dijon mustard and honey. 

I put the salmon on a 230 F smoker and brushed with the glaze. I smoked to an internal temperature of 140 F brushing with glaze occasionally. I let it sit for 5 minutes before serving.












The Verdict

This was surprisingly good for so little effort. There was some salt from the teriyaki, some sweet from the honey and a touch of spice from the Dijon. Now, just promise you won't tell She Who Must Be Obeyed how little work I did.

Disco


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 17, 2018)

Great lookin fishy Disco! Definitely looks like a way I would like it.


----------



## 73saint (May 17, 2018)

Looks mighty tasty to me!  Sometimes, simple is good.


----------



## disco (May 17, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Great lookin fishy Disco! Definitely looks like a way I would like it.


Thanks! It is tasty!


----------



## disco (May 17, 2018)

73saint said:


> Looks mighty tasty to me!  Sometimes, simple is good.


Thank you, Sir! Now if I can just convince She Who Must Be Obeyed that lazy is good...


----------



## gmc2003 (May 17, 2018)

Nice looking plate Disco, sometimes simpler is better. 

Chris


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 17, 2018)

Looks great disco! My wife loves salmon to. We eat it a lot. 


Scott


----------



## disco (May 17, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking plate Disco, sometimes simpler is better.
> 
> Chris


Thanks, Chris. Sometimes simple is all this old brain can handle.


----------



## disco (May 17, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Looks great disco! My wife loves salmon to. We eat it a lot.
> 
> 
> Scott


Thanks, Scott! Same same with my wife.


----------



## tropics (May 17, 2018)

Disco I am not a cooked Salmon fan an that looks good to me,I am weakening next time I do some Lox,I will have to cut a piece off an cook it.LIKES
Richie


----------



## disco (May 17, 2018)

tropics said:


> Disco I am not a cooked Salmon fan an that looks good to me,I am weakening next time I do some Lox,I will have to cut a piece off an cook it.LIKES
> Richie


Thanks, Richie. It is one of those quick last minute things and is tasty.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2018)

Looks delicious as always Disco!
Al


----------



## cmayna (May 18, 2018)

Disco,
Looks awesome.  Gives me another idea on how to get rid some of our Salmon inventory.  Yummm!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 18, 2018)

I'm in the same boat as you my friend.  We both have to catch our salmon--and most other fish--in the freezer aisle.
Your glazed salmon sure fits all the requirements for a quick, easy, and delicious meal.  Now if I could just get Miss Linda to eat seafood..........
Gary


----------



## daveomak (May 18, 2018)

Hey Dave...   Nice...   Looks delish also...


----------

